# north Seattle PN address (UWA2)?



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

Is this the address: 13537 Aurora Ave N, Seattle, WA 98133

Washington State.

Today, the block (UWA2) sent me to this address:
*Woodlawn Ave NE & NE 71st St*

any idea what is going on?


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Sounds like you had a restaurant block


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

enigmaquip said:


> Sounds like you had a restaurant block


north Seattle (UWA2) is PN address warehouse. See the picture. I have worked there for months.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I understand that, but when it gives cross streets like that, it's usually associated with a restaurant block....


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

enigmaquip said:


> I understand that, but when it gives cross streets like that, it's usually associated with a restaurant block....


That why I asked the question why? It was PN block but they sent me to restaurant block?


----------



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

Probably just an app issue, weird shit like that happens all the time.


----------



## BrettFlex (Feb 26, 2017)

Woodlawn Ave NE & NE 71st St is the intersection where you pick up orders from the PCC or Bartell's next to Greenlake - usually they come from the PCC. They can be dispatched for drivers with a UWA2 route. The Aurora Ave address is still the address for the main UWA2 WH.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

BrettFlex said:


> Woodlawn Ave NE & NE 71st St is the intersection where you pick up orders from the PCC or Bartell's next to Greenlake - usually they come from the PCC. They can be dispatched for drivers with a UWA2 route. The Aurora Ave address is still the address for the main UWA2 WH.


Interesting. When they send me to PCC, they give me PCC address.
Not this Woodlawn Ave NE & NE 71st St
I refuse to get anywhere down there because I would have to deal with shitty downtown seattle area.


----------



## BrettFlex (Feb 26, 2017)

They'll give you the intersection as the starting location for your block only. When they send you an order to pickup, they'll send you to either the PCC or the Bartell's address.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

BrettFlex said:


> They'll give you the intersection as the starting location for your block only. When they send you an order to pickup, they'll send you to either the PCC or the Bartell's address.


Before they would send me to Aurora Ave UWA2 WH first and then they will tell me to go to PCC later.

This time they sent straight to this intersection location. They should have say it in the block when I grab. Not when the block already started.


----------



## damphoose (Jul 6, 2017)

They stopped sending people to the Aurora warehouse then to PCC because it was a stupid waste of time. Now they send you straight to the PCC waiting area.

When you see this block in the future please drop it. I will pick it up. You're right. Shitty downtown area. Very bad. Leave it for me.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

damphoose said:


> They stopped sending people to the Aurora warehouse then to PCC because it was a stupid waste of time. Now they send you straight to the PCC waiting area.
> 
> When you see this block in the future please drop it. I will pick it up. You're right. Shitty downtown area. Very bad. Leave it for me.


Do you usually have pickup at PCC if you're in PCC waiting area?


----------



## damphoose (Jul 6, 2017)

chuck finley said:


> Do you usually have pickup at PCC if you're in PCC waiting area?


Yes.


----------

